# Leopard Gecko Thread



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Leopard gecko thread where you can post pics of your Leopard geckos , i will start it off.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice Leos! This thread is a good idea but if it is for Leo pics then I think it will get moved to the Lizard Pictures sub section. I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## simonandjoni (Oct 23, 2009)

my 3 geckos


























Thanks


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW those bottom two leo's really need to go on a diet, they're huge, by huge i mean fat.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

95% of captive leos are overweight.

If they were like ones in the wild people would say they are ill....


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah i know, i like mine to keep a chunky tail and are a little over weight but jesus them above are huge, anyway here are some of my 4








































some are ages old, i need to take some new ones


----------



## simonandjoni (Oct 23, 2009)

the second picture she has lost most of her toes and nails so she doesnt move about alot. the last one is a cross giant she is twice the size of a normal leo. but yea they are a little overweight. i think the last owner fed them on wax worms. thanks


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

some nice leos ,keep up the pics


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

simonandjoni said:


> the second picture she has lost most of her toes and nails so she doesnt move about alot. the last one is a cross giant she is twice the size of a normal leo. but yea they are a little overweight. i think the last owner fed them on wax worms. thanks


will it take other foods cos they sometimes refuse other foods once people have fed waxy's as a staple although if you got em back on crix or mealies or both it won't take long to shift the pounds though through carefull feeding


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

some of mine can be found here ->Reptile Forums UK - SleepyD's Album: Some of my leo's or here ->http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/306485-some-mob-revamped-pic-heavy.html or even on here ->My Leopard Gecko's :lol2:


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

first one is Gene My male mac snow
second is kimmy female tremper
third is flake female tremper
and last is the baby squash super hypo hopefully female (looks like it at the mo)


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the pictures!!!! I will get some of my 2 tomorrow if i remember:lol2:

Ollie


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

some pretty geckos you got there


----------



## *lovemygecko* (Sep 28, 2009)

McQuillanX2 said:


> Leopard gecko thread where you can post pics of your Leopard geckos , i will start it off.
> image
> image


 I know this is not a pic but i need HELP!!! my gecko will not eat i have tried wax worms meal worms crickets, i took her to the vet in october her said she might lay eggs or shead skin nothing has happened and she still wont eat. She is on a little bit of critical care each day any adive please i need HELP!!! thanks


----------



## simonandjoni (Oct 23, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> will it take other foods cos they sometimes refuse other foods once people have fed waxy's as a staple although if you got em back on crix or mealies or both it won't take long to shift the pounds though through carefull feeding


Yea we have only had them 2 weeks now and I have fed them on mealworms and crix and they take them fine, so they should start shifting some pounds soon! :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

simonandjoni said:


> Yea we have only had them 2 weeks now and I have fed them on mealworms and crix and they take them fine, so they should start shifting some pounds soon! :whistling2:


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## auntiesocial84 (Oct 7, 2009)

heres my leos, ghetto and charlie


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

my gecko "licked". To much calcium lol nice geckos people they all so cute.


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Anymore ?:mf_dribble:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

*lovemygecko* said:


> I know this is not a pic but i need HELP!!! my gecko will not eat i have tried wax worms meal worms crickets, i took her to the vet in october her said she might lay eggs or shead skin nothing has happened and she still wont eat. She is on a little bit of critical care each day any adive please i need HELP!!! thanks


sorry i missed your post, to try to help i will need to know
viv temps, hot end and cool end?
have you been dusting food?
how many hides and where they are?
do you have a moist hide?
has it been recently moved to another viv?
is there bright light in the viv?
what are you using for heating?
is your method of heating at one end or in the middle?
is it on it's own or with others?
whats her weights?
how much has she lost if any?
is she refusing food or just slowed right down?
as much info as you can post will help us help you.


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Here are some pictures of Lola, my little girl :flrt:


















:flrt:


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

can anyone tell me what type she is? Thanks


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is my big male who my son call toucan (don't ask)


----------



## daniel11 (Nov 14, 2009)

i will post some pics soon


----------



## ben1986 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## ben1986 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dont know wot happened there first time i posted pics :blush:


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

yoshi


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Yoshi is absolutely stunning!

What morph is he?


----------



## Rachie Rach (Nov 18, 2009)

These are my babies Echo and Tootie....
Echo









Tootie









My little cutie babies :flrt:


----------



## *lovemygecko* (Sep 28, 2009)

Her temp is about 33oc 
she has lost a bit of weight 
tail is very thin
refussing food having to force feed her chopped up meal worms
2 hides one under lamp other in middle of tank
she is on her own
a lamp at one end and a heat mat covering the whole tank
dost have a mosit hide didt know where or how to get one
not moving when she is in the tank but when i take her out she cimbs up my arm
she wont take her food before with dust on it
am not able to weigh her
hope this helps


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

*lovemygecko* said:


> Her temp is about 33oc
> she has lost a bit of weight
> tail is very thin
> refussing food having to force feed her chopped up meal worms
> ...


by having the heatmat covering all of the floor plus a lamp your leo isn't able to thermoregulate and is possibly too hot ~ leo's will stop eating if temps are not suitable ~ also where and how are you measuring the temps? Personally would change the heatmat for one that only covers one third to one half of the floor and ditch the lamp.
A moist hide is imo a necessity and can be as simple as a lidded plastic tub such as a chinese takeaway container, tupperware or large icecream tub with an entrance hole cut in the side and partially filled with damp moss, eco-earth of damp kitchen paper.
I would also advise having her checked by the vets as well as having any poop samples tested for worms/parasites/intestinal problems


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

^^^^ what the Leo Boss Lady said.

along with all of that, what type of housing are you using? One of mine (had to be male) didnt eat very well in a proper Viv, now he is in a RUB he demolishes everything and anything


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I only have my two (Lily and Ludo) Lily is more friendly and handleable than Ludo, and much happier to out exploring. Ludo is definetly the more shy/reserved outta the two. I 98% sure Lily is a girl...not so sure on Ludo...think he may be a she.

anyways, Lily (not really sure on her morph, in the right light her markings are chocolate coloured, and she has red tinges to her tail) anyhoo she is a babe, she came from Lost World in Teyham


































Ludo..again not sure on his Morph, but he is one striking chap (in his mums unbiased opinion :blush he came from Reptivet on here.


----------



## milk1706 (Nov 10, 2009)

Coolio pics. heres a few of mine.......:lol2:


----------



## ben1986 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice geckos :2thumb:


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

anymore?: victory:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> by having the heatmat covering all of the floor plus a lamp your leo isn't able to thermoregulate and is possibly too hot ~ leo's will stop eating if temps are not suitable ~ also where and how are you measuring the temps? Personally would change the heatmat for one that only covers one third to one half of the floor and ditch the lamp.
> A moist hide is imo a necessity and can be as simple as a lidded plastic tub such as a chinese takeaway container, tupperware or large icecream tub with an entrance hole cut in the side and partially filled with damp moss, eco-earth of damp kitchen paper.
> I would also advise having her checked by the vets as well as having any poop samples tested for worms/parasites/intestinal problems


BINGO, problem found, and solved, although i was a little miffed that i was the onlyone to ask the poor lady questions and try to help and esspetially as loads of people kept posting straight after, i admit i missed it first time but responded straight away when i saw it, shame on you all that continued to post pics and not help. at least sleepyD managed to jump on the thread and help with the reply. nice one sleepyD.
species specific threads are for help too not just pictures


----------



## milk1706 (Nov 10, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> BINGO, problem found, and solved, although i was a little miffed that i was the onlyone to ask the poor lady questions and try to help and esspetially as loads of people kept posting straight after, i admit i missed it first time but responded straight away when i saw it, shame on you all that continued to post pics and not help. at least sleepyD managed to jump on the thread and help with the reply. nice one sleepyD.
> species specific threads are for help too not just pictures


completely agree...... i apoligies i did not notice the post....
sorry!
Also ginnerone and sleepy D you rock....


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

milk1706 said:


> completely agree...... i apoligies i did not notice the post....
> sorry!
> Also ginnerone and sleepy D you rock....


thanks and i must agree i love seeing other peoples reps and there are some very pretty ones about, well done.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

what type are those pretty yellow and chocolaty ones? lol i have 3 and will add pics but i really like those!! xx


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

JoshN said:


> Yoshi is absolutely stunning!
> 
> What morph is he?


i reduced pattern tangerine, which is basilcally just a nice normal


----------



## MichaelR (Oct 9, 2009)

Heres Rosie =)





















and this is her mid-shed lol


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

ok, heres mine  

first diablo









cosmo

















and akiana


















thanks x


----------



## Christy06 (Oct 14, 2009)

how to do keep yours all active? i know they a nocturnal animal, but even at night mine dont seem to do to much. Prob seen a few posts bout mine and his lack of eating, but he now eating well, he likes his mealies, his crix and locusts. Eventually gonna try eartworms and silkworms just to add a bit of variety. Anyway, back to the point, how do you keep them active and inquisitive? the heat mat covers 1/3 of the tank and is controlled by the stat at a constan 30-32. 

In the new year, im gonna try do a rock build thing, make it look better and maybe he will be more active climbing etc.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

Sorry peeps, genuinely didnt see the post asking for help. Apologies to the poster


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

This was my leo: Ham
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## milk1706 (Nov 10, 2009)

Christy06 said:


> how to do keep yours all active? i know they a nocturnal animal, but even at night mine dont seem to do to much. Prob seen a few posts bout mine and his lack of eating, but he now eating well, he likes his mealies, his crix and locusts. Eventually gonna try eartworms and silkworms just to add a bit of variety. Anyway, back to the point, how do you keep them active and inquisitive? the heat mat covers 1/3 of the tank and is controlled by the stat at a constan 30-32.
> 
> In the new year, im gonna try do a rock build thing, make it look better and maybe he will be more active climbing etc.


 
Mine have got logs to climb on and tubes and various hiding and climbing features. they are pretty active early evening. also feeding at the same time...makes them come out at a similar time every night even if no food is available.... Hope this helps.


----------



## *lovemygecko* (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks i have moved her heat mat only covers half the tank going to get her poop tested and she is eatting chopped up meal worms also going to make her a mosit hide thanks:2thumb:


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

Already posted mine but heres flake again i took this morning thought she was looking particulary nice today.


----------



## andy_gg (Feb 11, 2008)

here is my leos. (left) shits & giggles (right)


----------



## reptilesruel!!! (Jul 14, 2009)

my female sophie














and my male fred


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

anymor , pic are really good. some really nice geckos:gasp::welcome::2thumb:


----------



## Si4Geckos (Oct 8, 2008)

*My sexy babies*

Thor my stunning sunglow male









Houdini my normal girl and Crystal my sunglow lady









Phoenix my SHCT girl









New arrival for 09- Sunglow lady- still needing a name!


----------



## bucilla (Oct 4, 2009)

this is patch my daughters leo hes lovely and likes sitting on my laptop while on here lol i am getting two female sunglows on tuesday so will post pic then x


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah i see by the picture displayed on your laptop screen that you have been stalking me LOL


----------



## bucilla (Oct 4, 2009)

lol yep............... not realy ive just been reading up on the sunglos and this thread came up lol xx


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

this is my little gorgeous girly, Echo. :flrt: 









and Honey ¬_¬ who refuses to sit still and have her photo taken :devil:


----------



## brettervivariums (May 9, 2009)

niquita you girl echo is stunning what morph is she


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

brettervivariums said:


> niquita you girl echo is stunning what morph is she


bold stripe. though some people disagree as the stripe doesn't follow to her tail. but i think she classes as bold stripe rather than jungle. she's my little stunner :flrt:


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Some really nice geckos on here


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

spike


----------



## waterboy (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a couple of mine:
Mack eclipse








Jungle Snow








Regards
Dan


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

waterboy said:


> Here's a couple of mine:
> Mack eclipse
> image
> 
> ...


Gorgeous......i want  x


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

this is my best leo, male tremper sunglow who is lucky to be with us. hope you like him:2thumb:


----------



## waterboy (Oct 6, 2008)

Absolutely stunning Leo 53bird :2thumb:
Regards
Dan


----------



## bucilla (Oct 4, 2009)

my two new sunglow girls ziggy and stardust


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

anymoreee


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

Just your good-ol' run-of-the-mill, no-frills Normal:


----------



## Doodlebug (Nov 1, 2009)

I havent given mine a name yet. Had him for nearly 3 weeks now. Would be good if we see just a bit more of him. Maybe cos hes only young, about 9 weeks old.


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

wow i like the last one , any more


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

:devil::2thumb:not a post since december


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

McQuillanX2 said:


> :devil::2thumb:not a post since december


 
lol well ok then here is mine


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

aww nice , i like the one where its shedding: victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

McQuillanX2 said:


> aww nice , i like the one where its shedding: victory:


yeah thats one of my favs to just a pity i couldnt get to the otherside of her to take it


----------



## Ratmandocymru (Sep 28, 2009)

Heres some of mine 

Larry my normal looking boy (think he's produced some mack snows though :2thumb










Brenda my normal Female










Dora my Super Hypo Carrot Tail










and some of my new arrivals

George 










Louis










Excuse the rubbish photos as the i-phone camera doesn't seem to do their colours justice.


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

Here some of mine

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

*Here are my lot.*

Heres my little crew of leo's 

Female Jungle Het aptor.









Male Jungle Het aptor.









Wispa - Lavender banded.









Roley - Super snow enigma.









Honey - Mack snow albino.









Sparkles - Rainwater.









Stella - TUG snow









Mildrid,milo,Jules - Hypo's + super hypo's









Hope you enjoyed looking at my lovely lot :thumb:


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

This is my new pretty girl Lottie:


























She is lovely :flrt:


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

here's mine :2thumb:
first up, Ruby my high yellow.... just before her after - shed toe checks (she had quite a few toe tips missing when she came to me, so shed does get stuck to her toes) but shes fine with me taking it off for her.









next up, Yuffie..... my sunglow





last but by no means least...Rufus...my tangerine tremper albino 
a right little poser he is!!









hope you all enjoyed! : victory:


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

redcherry said:


> here's mine :2thumb:
> first up, Ruby my high yellow.... just before her after - shed toe checks (she had quite a few toe tips missing when she came to me, so shed does get stuck to her toes) but shes fine with me taking it off for her.
> 
> 
> ...



the pics were there a second ago :blush:


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

guys i have a Qu for you all. my leo has layed eggs in clutches of two- normal i know but how many clutches on average do they lay - shes on her 4th now and im really conserned - still has a fat tail and im doubling her up on hoppers and silkworms (on top of mealies - she is definatly eating for 3) but i thought they stopped at 3 clutches? 

just wondering if anyone else has had super clutches also or if its normal for 4+ (in sets of 2 - shes layed 3 and getting ready for her 4th - that will be 8 eggs now)


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Mysterious_121 said:


> guys i have a Qu for you all. my leo has layed eggs in clutches of two- normal i know but how many clutches on average do they lay - shes on her 4th now and im really conserned - still has a fat tail and im doubling her up on hoppers and silkworms (on top of mealies - she is definatly eating for 3) but i thought they stopped at 3 clutches?
> 
> just wondering if anyone else has had super clutches also or if its normal for 4+ (in sets of 2 - shes layed 3 and getting ready for her 4th - that will be 8 eggs now)


 
i get an average of 16 clutches a year off my breeder females.


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

one after another without male present? do they retain that long? - i seperated her when i got her but she had been in with my little boy before that. 16 wow :gasp:.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Mysterious_121 said:


> one after another without male present? do they retain that long? - i seperated her when i got her but she had been in with my little boy before that. 16 wow :gasp:.


 
one after another, so each female averages 32 eggs a year, but ah didn't see that was from retained and isn't with a male, some females will still lay all season, but just lay infertile eggs, i've had females that have not seen a male lay 14 or so infertile clucthes in a season, which is a waste for all that effort on the female for no result,


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

some of my leos 

oddball 









hypo will be super hypo 









tremper albino 









super hypo carrot tail 









hypo enigma 









tremper and patternless 









stripe 









hypo 









giant hypo 









high yellow het talbino


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

super hypo 









talbino 









mack snow enigma 









phantom









mack snow 









super snow 









bell albino 









blazing blizzard het raptor 









tangerine enigma 









some double and triple het babies


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

one of the het diablo blancos 










baby sunglow 









red eye bell enigma 









reverse stripe het RAPTOR 









two super hypos and a sunglow male









and an f1 normal female 









that will do for now lol


----------



## sup3r_k (Dec 23, 2008)

My first Leo, Monkey.. when i first got her..










and now!












Taco, my 2nd leo.. when i first brought her home










and her now, flat out asleep! lol










and finally... Ridley, when i first got him...










and i need to take an updated photo as i havent had him long  he is the same but bigger lol

Hope you like them


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

wow nblade you have some stunning leos there. 

iv got a super hypo i was wondering what other leo i can get that would make some lovely babies with her any ideas mate 

cheers


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

wwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:notworthy:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

lol i thought this thread had gone forever


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Cute leos <3 
After saying I would never get one I am hopefully off to pick one up on Wednesday XD And another is being delivered the week after :flrt: Can't wait.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Some amazing examples on here, just thought I would post a few of mine 

This is Freya, Snake eyed eclipse,









Princess Purdita, Snow enigma









The beautiful Kika, unsure on this little lady as she is not what she was purchased as 









And Mr Savi, (T)albino jungle het RAPTOR









Cheers,
Laura.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I would call Kika an APTOR - is she snake eyed?

Did you get Freya off me? Or is she just similar to one I sold?


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

I got Freya from Mal in August, and Kika has red eyes like this
File:Sunshine1.jpg - Leopard Gecko Wiki
is that snake eyes? LOL, I'm still learning as Freya is a snake eyed eclipse but I think hers is partial eclipse?


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Mrrf :c I am getting itchy feet D: I want my babies now. 
Staring at pictures probably isn't helping either lol.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah ok, different leo then. I had one very similar to her and I sold her a few months ago  Freya is full eclipse - some have snake eyes and some have solid black eyes but both are full eclipses, no such thing as partial eclipse 

Kika has tremper albino eyes so she is a patternless-stripe tremper albino, also known as an APTOR


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

nuttybabez said:


> Ah ok, different leo then. I had one very similar to her and I sold her a few months ago  Freya is full eclipse - some have snake eyes and some have solid black eyes but both are full eclipses, no such thing as partial eclipse
> 
> Kika has tremper albino eyes so she is a patternless-stripe tremper albino, also known as an APTOR



Ah I see, thank you very much nuttybabez :2thumb:


----------



## Maz1968 (Sep 21, 2010)

some great pics guys and some stunning leos... I will add some pics of my 2 as soon as I can... :2thumb:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

After a bit of thought I decided I would finally get a leo. Was called by our local pet shop saying they had a guy in trying to give away his two. They gave me his number and I tried to ring him a few times, but he didn't even bother getting back to me 

After wanting the two I decided to have a look. I went and picked up a pretty girl from a lady in Bristol. 

Sooo with out any further rambling, here is Mystery.

"Oh hi! Are you my new mummy?"








Checking me out before going in her viv
























In her viv:


----------



## Maz1968 (Sep 21, 2010)

A cpl of pics of my Leos
Sophie









Bella and her lunch taking a ride..












Sophie










Bella


----------



## Will Dawson (Sep 27, 2010)

Maz1968 said:


> A cpl of pics of my Leos
> Sophie
> image
> 
> ...


 
Woah! what is that on the floor in the pics? Never seen anything like that :gasp: . VERY white :lol2:


----------



## Maz1968 (Sep 21, 2010)

Will Dawson said:


> Woah! what is that on the floor in the pics? Never seen anything like that :gasp: . VERY white :lol2:


:lol2: that is my loverly white sand... my local reptile shop keep it in stock for me... :mf_dribble:


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

This my male Bernard


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

_*Here's some of my beauties........*_








_Questar~ huge Sunglow/Hybino Enigma

_







_Oracle the Cheeky Raptor

_







_Rune the Blizzard

_







_Merlin the magnificent!

_







_Talisman the SS

_







_Nimue the High Yellow

_







_Mystic~Mack Talbino het Eclipse

_







_
Winter the choccy super snow

_







_Ether the Tremper Eclipse

_







_Tyke Mack Tremper
_


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

here are just a couple from my wonderful collection of leos,

first up, my mack snow bell albino female










this is one of my super hypos,










this is another super hypo but with a little more carrot tail..










this is my super snow male - 










This is my male mack snow bell albino Enigma -- 










and heres my high quality Hypo Tangerine, aka Blood Hypo ect.










i will try and get my other geckos pics up soon, also all the above geckos havent got names so name suggestions would be greatfull.

brad


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Thought id show mine, liking the thread

First up Calypso our Striped RAPTOR Female:


















Second up Angel our Super Snow Tremper Albino Female:


















Third up Snowy(Named by OH) Super Snow Enigma Male:


















And last but not least Max possible BlackHole/Mack Snow Enigma:


















Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

some loverly geckos on here :mf_dribble:


----------



## SnakeCrazy333 (Jan 1, 2011)

leopardgeckomad said:


> some loverly geckos on here :mf_dribble:


Yes there are :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I love my girls to bits <3

Miss skittish is no longer skittish. Mystery is now a GIVE ME HUGS! gecko <3









































And as for Emerald xD She is a monster.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol there cute heres my 7 lol 

storm









eclipse









star










izzy









there my girls . now for the boys 

jasper










jackson










spot


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Am very happy  Mystery now has nice big calcium sacks <33
She came out asking for food and a stroke and I noticed them c: 

Still working on Emerald.


----------



## Waynewilk7891 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Post u few of mine pics arent gr8 will update when get time later get them out intubs*


----------



## Waynewilk7891 (Oct 13, 2013)

*That was my 2 males heres some adult baby n jeuv leos*


----------



## Waynewilk7891 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Waynewilk7891 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------

